# JPEG oder BMP Bild erstellen



## Chris6783 (19. Jul 2007)

Hi,

gibt es in Java eine Möglichkeit, aus einer Konsolenanwendung heraus zur Laufzeit ein Bild zu zeichnen, und das dann abzuspeichern?

Habe bis jetzt nichts gefunden, was mir weitergeholfen hat!

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Danke!
Chris


----------



## merlin2 (19. Jul 2007)

Bilder kannst du mit ImageIO speichern.
Zeichnen musst du sie in ein BufferedImage über das zugehörige Graphics-Objekt.


----------



## Chris6783 (19. Jul 2007)

Hmm danke für den Tipp.. aber irgendwie klappt das nicht.

Ich habe ein Buffered image erstellt:


```
BufferedImage bimage = new BufferedImage(width, height, BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB);
```

und finde aber keine Funktion, die mir ein solches Buffered image bspeichert...


----------



## The_S (19. Jul 2007)

merlin2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bilder kannst du mit ImageIO speichern.


----------



## Chris6783 (19. Jul 2007)

Schon gefunden! Danke

Hab mich beim Datentyp verschrieben und nur Fehlermeldungen bekommen


----------



## The_S (19. Jul 2007)

Dann poste in zukunft die Fehlermeldung. Hiflt uns dir zu helfen  .


----------

